# Leather Pen cases, More info and photos



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread will be locked. the group buy is now being conducted and you can place an order here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46429

NOTICE THAT A LARGER POCKET PEN CASE CHOICE HAS BEEN ADDED.

Attached are Photos of the samples i was was sent

There is a two pen case, 3 pen case, 20 pen case (folding) and a 24 pen case.
Prices that have been quoted to me are as follows
Large Pocket single pen case (price not known at this time) I will actually have to have this one designed and will be intended to hold our largest pens.
2 pen case 115 NR ($2.30)
24 pen case 400 NR ($8.00)
1 pen case 65 NR  ($1.30)

These are prices on the cases only and include no other costs such as getting them to the U.S. from India.
Also note that the quotes on prices do not necessarily match the samples sent. This is an indication of what I have been dealing with.

Do to this I am planning to just order out of my pocket as many as 300 single pen cases and 25 of the large 24 pen cases. I will not be ordering the 2, 3 or 20 pen cases unless I get a significant request for them.

This post is for people to express there interest and will not be a group buy in the since I will be taking orders and collecting payments. I also will be making a list from the other thread on this subject of people that showed interest but feel free to add a post to this thread as well.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2009)

The quality must be good, or you would not spend your own funds. The pictures look good.

The single pen case, is that the one that needs stretching to fit a Jr. pen? Would an El Grande possibly fit after stretching? How many cigar-size pens could fit into the 24 pen case? Would it still zip?


----------



## igran7 (Apr 5, 2009)

Daniel, they look better than i expected.  If the single is large enough for a Jr. Gent I would be interested in a couple of dozen.  And possibly the 24 pen case as well.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 5, 2009)

Leather! pen cases from India???? Go figure.  Maybe some sacred cows fell from grace.


----------



## warreng8170 (Apr 5, 2009)

Daniel, I am pretty sure I posted in the original thread, but I would definitely be in for two of the 24-pen cases and twenty-five of the single pen cases.


----------



## brez (Apr 5, 2009)

Daniel,

What size of pen will fit in the single pen case? Also in the 24 pen case?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jbpaul (Apr 5, 2009)

If the single case fits the Jr's, etc, I will take 2 or 3 dozen.


----------



## mick (Apr 5, 2009)

Daniel....those look very nice....At that price I'd be interested in 3 or 4 of the 24 cases and maybe a few of the singles.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 5, 2009)

*would be interested*

in a couple of the 24's and maybe 10 of the singles.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Leather! pen cases from India???? Go figure.  Maybe some sacred cows fell from grace.



That should command a higher price point. "Sacred Cow Leather Pen Cases"


----------



## bobskio2003 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd also be interested in 1 or 2 24 cases.  Bob I.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel, 
I would be interested in 10 singles an 2 24pen cases.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 6, 2009)

ok well first thanks for a good laugh guys.

I can try to fill up the 24 pen case just to make sure it will close with no problems but didn't have any problem or concern that there woudl be closing it with the pens in the photo. Jr. size pens are probably going to be the limit for these cases. I can experiment with some of these samples and possible prove myself wrong. There is also the possibility of asking for a single pen case with a larger pocket for our larger pens as well. I will see what I can do along those lines.

Just keep in mind that additional costs could very well double the prices above. that is a safe way to plan that way you are most likely to get good news in the end rather than bad. I do have some reasons to believe that customs costs and such are not going to become an issue. so the only other costs would be shipping, postage, and pay pal fees. (remember pay pal gets paid twice once when I pay for the order and once when you pay me).

Mannie contacted me with the possibility that this thread belongs in the individual classifieds so it might be getting moved. so if it vanishes just hop on over there.

I will let this thread simmer for a few days just to make sure my guess at 300 cases is not off the mark. please keep in mind that this thread is helping get an idea of just how many cases I do need to order.

Thanks


----------



## dennisg (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be in for 3 dozen single cases and 2 of the 24 pen cases.


----------



## mitchm (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel, I would be interested in at least 30 single's.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would go for say 50 singles.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would take 10 singles and a 24 also.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 6, 2009)

25 of the Singles,

When do you want the payments? For me - USA delivery address.


----------



## tool-man (Apr 6, 2009)

I could probably use one 24-pen case and a dozen singles.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be interested in 20 singles

(edit: I'd prefer 20 of the large singles)


----------



## Monty (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel,
I'd take 12 of the single and 6 of the double if you order any doubles.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 6, 2009)

... nope, just victims from the Amazing Race... :biggrin:




wdcav1952 said:


> Leather! pen cases from India???? Go figure.  Maybe some sacred cows fell from grace.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel,

Must be good if the Group Buy Coordinator is buying in.... 

Put me down for 50 singles. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 6, 2009)

If the Jr.'s would fit I'll take 100, if you can get one big enough for emperors  I'll take 100 of those......


----------



## smitty9306 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Daniel
I would be in for 10 singles and 3 of the 24 pen case let me know.
                                                          Jon


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Daniel,  I would like 24 singles.  Thanks,  Greg


----------



## jwtrumbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Daniel,

I will take 20 of the single pen cases and a 24 pne case.

Thanks
James 
JWTrumbo


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel, I would like 10 singles please.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Apr 8, 2009)

I would Take 20 singles and 3 of the 24s


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel 
Just a thought mate!  l may be barking up the wrong tree here! but  been thinking about this one for awhile its a pen holder that's worn on your belt  like a pocket knife holder with the two slits cut and stitch into it for the belt to pass thru, you get my drift ya! anyway it's just a thought, also if the group buy is open to Int.count me in for 20 singles.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2009)

John, My buys are always open to all our members. I figure if you all can stand to pay all that extra postage how much trouble can it be for me?

At least at this time the cases simply hold the pen and would go in your pocket. no clips or slits to keep it secure anywhere. (Note that could possibly change though)

ON THE NOTE OF CHANGES! I got an e-mail that a case with a slightly larger pocket can be made. so for the sake of this list I will call it the "Large Pocket Pen case"
since I would have to actually send them dimensions for the pocket needed for these cases there is not much known about the looks or workability of these cases etc. but please let me know if you are also interested in larger pocket single or double cases.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 8, 2009)

johncrane said:


> a pen holder that's worn on your belt like a pocket knife holder with the two slits cut and stitch into it for the belt to pass thru


 
I'm not sure if that is what these are BUT

I like the idea even if there not made for a belt (which I doubt they are at that price) I wounder it should be an easy modification to do it. BTW I am too thinking out loud that is something I would pursue at home.

But I like the idea of a belt pen holder never thought of it. I'm sure it's not new but I can see it working on high end pens with workers that don't have shirts with pockets. Sounds like a good sale to me.

Bruce


----------



## louisbry (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel, 
I would be interested in 10 singles an 2 24pen cases.
__________________


----------



## alphageek (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel,

I would be interested in 2 of the 24 pen cases.  I like the idea of that one since most of them fold over each other...

Dean


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel, Would be interested in the larger single pen cases for Statesmen,Gents and Emperors ETC. By making a case that would fit them we might have folks that would also use the larger single for the Jr. series thereby having only to stock the one size.


----------



## jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, put me down for 10 singles and 1 - 24 case.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2009)

Daniel.
The larger single pocket could suit all our kits,and l would go down this path for me anyway, 
Also my idea with the (belt pen holder) l call it a hipster pen holder,  may be  the makers that your dealing with could help here and do the mod that is needed,
if l had all the right gear l would have a go myself, l know my self that when driving the first thing l do is remove my pen from my pocket because there a pain the butt,:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 9, 2009)

Daniel,
 I would like 30 singles and 1 - 24 case.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 9, 2009)

Dan
I will take 10 of the single pen and five of the double pen leather cases.


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Daniel, Put me down for 12 sngle cases. Thanks Rich H

Got the millheads  Thanks for dong that buy


----------



## brez (Apr 9, 2009)

Daniel,

The larger single pen case would be very handy.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 9, 2009)

I would like one of the 24 pen cases and 10 of the singles.  Thank you!
Mike


----------



## Munsterlander (Apr 9, 2009)

Daniel,

I'd buy 2 of the 24, and 10 each of the singles with regular pocket and larger pocket.


----------



## heinedan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,

I will take 3 of the two pen cases and 10 of the single pen cases.

Dan Heine


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 10, 2009)

Daniel,

I would be interrested in 3 of the 24s.

What are we looking at in a timeframe?


----------



## flyingmelon (Apr 10, 2009)

Add another 4 of the 24's for me.
Thanks


----------



## airrat (Apr 10, 2009)

Daniel I would be in for 20 singles, 2- 24's and depending on price about 8 of the "large pocket".

Thanks


----------



## bitshird (Apr 10, 2009)

Daniel. I'll take 20 singles as well, and 20 of the large singles as well.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2009)

As of this time the response is nothing short of overwhelming.
at this time the tentative total on just single pen cases is at over 700. quite a bit more than I planned to cover on my own.
I will have to revamp the plan and get back to everyone.
I will leave this feeler open through the weekend then decide just what changes I will need to make. I am working in coordination with another member on this one so the process is a bit different this time around.
I am moving slower and do not have the confidence in the manufacturer I would like to have so I am trying to be more cautious.


----------



## davinci27 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm interested in a couple of the 24 pen cases


----------



## gomeral (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been waffling, so I'm slow to reply, but I'd be interested in a couple of the 24s, at a minimum.  Maybe some of the singles, I need to check my inventory.


daniel


----------



## KiltedGunn (Apr 10, 2009)

If this goes thru, I'd like two of the 24 pen cases and 12 of the singles.  Thx, Lee


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd like three of the 24s and 40 of the singles.

Thanks


----------



## jimofsanston (Apr 10, 2009)

*Large case*

I would like a 2 large case. What would be the price if you have an idea as of yet.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2009)

Jim, As of now I only asked if a larger pocket case could be made and was told yes. I do not know what sort of min order they might require to make them, or a price. I would expect the price to be comparable to the reg pocket cases. at this time I asked for a case that will hold a 5/8" diameter pen. anyone that wants to make a more accurate suggestion before that is final please let me know.


----------



## rej19 (Apr 11, 2009)

Daniel, I will take 10 of the larger size of the singles.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Woodturner1 (Apr 11, 2009)

I will take, 24 ea 1-pen cases and 2ea 24-pen cases.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## arw01 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would suggest talking to them in mm, who knows what conversion factor they might use there being english challenged.  5/8 = .625 imperial x 25.4 mm to the inch gives 15.875mm so round up to 16mm.

Why would customs add a tariff or any other nasties to such a product?  (NOT saying they would, but I'm not aware of any "trade-wars" on leather goods with India these days)


----------



## JimH (Apr 11, 2009)

Daniel,

I would like 2 of the 24 pen cases.  Let me know when and where to pay.

Jim


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Apr 12, 2009)

Daniel, 
I would like 20 of the Large Pocket Pen cases
Thanks,


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2009)

I am going to let this thread stay open for a while. The person I am working with is out of connection for the next week. I will get together with them about the level of response to this point and we will decide just what can be done about it.
Just letting everyone know not to expect this buy to get any faster anytime soon.
and I may still be able to work it so that the cases are bought up front and then offered for actual sale with them being shipped the same day you order them.
I have been struggling recently with keeping up with that same day stuff due to a long list of personal things going on. this will pass and I will once again have more time to spend on the buys. thanks for you patience when everything does not run as smoothly as I would like them to


----------



## jimofsanston (Apr 14, 2009)

*2 of the 24 case*

I will take two of the 24 pen case just let me know when and where. thanks for all the trouble you are blocking us from  from this company.


----------



## burquez (Apr 14, 2009)

*Pen Cases*

Hi Daniel,
I am interested in the 24 singles and one 24 cases.

Thank you


----------



## Whaler (Apr 15, 2009)

I am interested in 2 of the 24 pen cases and 12 of the singles.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 15, 2009)

I am interested in 3 of the 24 cases and 30 of the singles.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 15, 2009)

Daniel,
 Thanks for all of your time and energy expended in working on this group buy.  I know that these things don't just happen.  I hope it works, but if not I appreciate all of your effort.


----------



## rstought (Apr 16, 2009)

Daniel...

I'd be in for one or two of the 24 pen cases and 50 of the larger pocket single pen cases


----------



## Misterturner (Apr 20, 2009)

Daniel,

I'd be interested in 2 singles and 2 of the 24-pen cases.

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Rchan63 (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW.... I guess I just join at the right time and THANK YOU Daniel for running this buy.If I can please I would like to buy 24 x singles and 2 x 24 pen case

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2009)

Just popping in to let you all know this is not forgotten. I have yet to speak with my co conspiritor and don't expect anything to happen there for the next few days at best.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 21, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Just popping in to let you all know this is not forgotten. I have yet to speak with my co conspiritor and don't expect anything to happen there for the next few days at best.


 
*We'll stay here on Stand-by*​ 
*Thanks*
:biggrin::biggrin:​


----------



## DonHo (Apr 23, 2009)

If I'm not too late,  I'd be interested in a 24 pen case and 12 single pen cases.

  DonHo


----------



## aggromere (Apr 25, 2009)

*pen cases*

Ive been looking for some good single pen cases to hold emperor size pens and some to hold the jr emperor size as well.

If you are still doing this i will take 25 of each.

Also I would want a couple of the 24 pen cases as well.


keep me posted.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd like two of the 24 pen cases unless you are going to order the 20 pen case, in that case would take one of each.  

I had a concern the 20 pen case pens would be touching each other when closed but my wife suggested I put a piece of material between them.... that would solve that problem.

I haven't read the full thread, I'll go through it and see how payment is to be made.

Thank you,

Steve in Ottawa


----------



## Bikerdad (Apr 26, 2009)

Daniel, 

I'd appreciate a single 24 and a half dozen singles.  If you do do the doubles, I'll take a trio of those.

Respectfully,

BD


----------



## Grizzlyss (Apr 26, 2009)

*Pen Case Buy*

If this is still open I would be interested in about 30 or 40 of the single pen cases, and 1 or 2 of the 24 pen cases. I will gladly pay for the extra shipping to Canada.

Sheldon


----------



## zhogrider (Apr 27, 2009)

Daniel 

I would take 10 singles and a 24.

Tony


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2009)

Steve, At this time I am not considering the 20 pen case for the very reason you mention in this post. In my experience even a piece of material between the pens is not always enough to protect the finishes on the pens. I'm sure that a thick enough material would work but I simply do not like the design when so much care is taken by the members of this group to prefect there finishes.



Bigdaddy said:


> I'd like two of the 24 pen cases unless you are going to order the 20 pen case, in that case would take one of each.
> 
> I had a concern the 20 pen case pens would be touching each other when closed but my wife suggested I put a piece of material between them.... that would solve that problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2009)

I am working on getting the info that will be needed to actually get a group buy cleared with Mannie.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 27, 2009)

When you ready  I would take a dozen singles and a 24.......


----------



## Daniel (May 4, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to look at the group buy section again. here I come.
OK I will submit the information necessary to conduct an actual group buy to mannie today. I hope to have approval and open an actual buy in the next couple of days.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2009)

I have submitted the info to mannie for a group buy. I have permission to do it but Mannie has asked to view my actually group buy post before I make it public. this is a complicated buy and is it wise to have it as clear as possible to avoid confusion on the part of the group. I hope to have a group buy thread going soon. when I do I will ask Mannie to lock this thread. it avoids me having to check two or three threads for orders that way.
Please make a new post in the group buy thread even if you have preciously posted an interest. the actual group buy thread has changes in actual final price etc so I do not assume everyone is still interested when changes have been made.
thank you.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2009)

Group buy is now on. this thread will be locked.

Please place order here, Even if you have posted interest before,please re post your order in the new thread

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46429

I am requesting this thread be locked in order to avoid confusion in finding orders.


----------



## Monty (May 5, 2009)

This thread is now locked. To order pen cases through the Group Buy see this thread -
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46429


----------

